

Review of the zortrax 3d printer - timoslav
http://all3dp.com/review-zortrax-m-200/?utm_source=hn-show&utm_medium=submit&utm_content=zortrax-review&utm_campaign=hacker-news

======
timoslav
This is our first 3dPrinter review and i would like to hear your opinion on
where we can do better/what you want to read in future reviews.

Video of the Printer is following soon.

Also, do you like/have used the Zortrax already? What's your impression?

